# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Unkown Shrimp - Any ideas?



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi -
A month or so ago I bough 4 cherry red shrimp and this one was also in the bag. I did some searches here and on the net and could not find anything. Nothing uncommon I am sure but I don't have a clue what it is. Sorry the image sucks. My camera is not great for shooting these guys.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi -
A month or so ago I bough 4 cherry red shrimp and this one was also in the bag. I did some searches here and on the net and could not find anything. Nothing uncommon I am sure but I don't have a clue what it is. Sorry the image sucks. My camera is not great for shooting these guys.


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

looks lke a cherry to me, or cherry mixed with some other shrimps.interesting look.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay maybe my other shrimp are not the cherry red shrimp. Because the one in the photo I posted looks like the one in the first post of this thread.

The other shrimp I have are almost solid red. We'll they look like the 2nd one picture in that previous thread. Hard to tell. They hang out in the back of the tank. Guess I will try to get a photo of that. Could it be the one I posted above is a youngster and will end up being more red with time?

Mike


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try this link: http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php
To me it looks more like a tiger shrimp than a cherry shrimp.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

definetly not a red cherry, A while back I had crystal red shrimp, which were red striped like that


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay so I am guessing that one might be a crystal red and the other 3 I have are cherry reds. They are deep red and look like the one on the link your provided. Trying to get a photo of those little guys but they rarely from to the front. Little bums.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Juvenile and sub-adult Cherry Reds will 
have a mottled red coloration very similar 
to the one shown in the picture above.
That's definitly not a Crystal Red. The head
shape and body structure are not at all
like bee shrimp.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

WEll definetly not a red cherry either, too big a body, too long feelers. This red tiger shrimp sounds like a possibility. there are actually hundreds of shrimp species that have never been properly identified and little is know about them.


----------

